# Lice problem....horses too....I need some advice/help



## Arabiansnob (Mar 24, 2012)

So I had a doe I bought who didnt know she was pregnant and she kidded March 4 and it was pretty cold out and in my goat shed I dont have electricity so i couldnt put heat lamps in, so I moved them over to my horse barn where i had power.  I just dicovered last night that doe has lice!!   How do I get rid of them?!?!  Also can it spred to my horses?  They dont have any contact with the horses but there stall is next to a horse stall, but again they cant touch nor can they see eachother.  But do lice have to have a host to live on??  they have been running around my barn on the days that are warm out.....and they have gone into the other horses stall or mabey less then 3 minetes before i scooted them out.  Im scared that my horse will get it.....I also dont know what kind of lice are on my goats.....?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

ivermectin oral dose should take care of the lice.  Or you can put powder on her.  I'm not sure of the name, someone else can chime in on that one.


----------



## Arabiansnob (Mar 24, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> ivermectin oral dose should take care of the lice.  Or you can put powder on her.  I'm not sure of the name, someone else can chime in on that one.


Now when you say ivermectin you dont mean the paste right?  Im going into town tonight where i can but some Do i ask for ivercerctin oral?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 24, 2012)

goat lice are specific to goats. 

Not really anything to panic about, there are a lot of options, sprays, pour-ons, powders, and injectables. 

I personally prefer a spray for lice that you put in a small back pack sprayer, that way I can spray them for lice and it helps with the flies bothering them as well.


----------



## Arabiansnob (Mar 25, 2012)

So if I get the ivermecterin oral and dust them.......it should kill the lice and the eggs?   and is the medication called Ivermecterin oral?  because whats the difference between the oral and the horse paste?  Also I have safegaurd wormer would that work?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 26, 2012)

Safeguard is for stomach worms. Will do nothing for lice. I don't know much about the Ivomec paste for horses. I would think that would work. I came over from alpacas and you had to inject Ivomec for lice and mites for them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Safeguard is for stomach worms. Will do nothing for lice. I don't know much about the Ivomec paste for horses. I would think that would work. I came over from alpacas and you had to inject Ivomec for lice and mites for them.


In my opinion you need to inject ivermectin for lice and mites for goats as well.  Ivermectin 1% injectable.


----------

